# new goals lol



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, all these months I just sat in front of the computer,so Friday I decided to do some exercise. (We need 20 minutes several times a week.)

DAY 1
I ran down the street,with my dog and then came inside,did some stretches and sit ups to cool down. I DID feel better.

DAY 2

It was dreary and wet outside so I just did vigorous movement,dancing inside for 20 minutes and the stretching.


Sure helps with the tension. Anyway mt goal is to keep it up and keep an eye out for the physical benefits. It will help my depression,and in turn my SA.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

keep that up. exercise is good for everything. I have a hard time keeping a regular exercise regime, cuz i have plenty of physical pains to go along with my wonderful SA. But everytime i have a good work out i feel good for a couple of days. 

Keep on working out.

:nw


----------

